# Purchase A 2003 28 Rss



## TheSharkey (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just purchased an '03 Outback 28 Rss, any recommendations on what SUV would make good TV for this TT. I appreicate any feedback or experiences you may have.

Thanks,

TheSharkey


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

2500 Suburban, Ford Expedition.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi TheSharkey









Welcome to Outbackers! 

In my opinion, a trailer of that size would be best towed with at least a 3/4 ton vehicle, however, some here tow the larger Outbacks with the Toyota Tundra and do quite well.

Some more info would be good, such as how many adults/kids in your family and what kind of towing you will be doing (flat, hilly, etc.)

Good luck with your search!


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 23, 2007)

I have an '06 28RSDS which I pulled (briefly) with a Tahoe when I bought it. I since bought a diesel Excursion. A much better combo. I would also recommend a 2500 Suburban. It's a noticable difference especially once everything and everyone is loaded up.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome TheSharkey!

I agree with the others that a 3/4T would be your best choice. Right now used diesels are going for peanuts and you'll be thrilled about the way they pull over gassers.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I've got an 05 in the same model. I had a 1500 Suburban with a 5.7L.....don't do that, way under powered and didn't handle well. I now have a 2500 burb with a 7.4L. I pull with 6 humans, a dog and a cargo hold of firewood, no problems but she does get thirsty. Get at least a 3/4 ton(2500) for that trailer. Burbs are hard to find in deisel now but you might find an Excursion. ---Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I had an 04 28RSS that I pulled with our Avalanche 1500 and F-350. Now the F350 pulled it so well I barely knew it was back there. The Av did ok, but it slowed down a lot on the hills. If I were to do it again with the Av I would have Air bags put on so the soft rear end didn't bounce so much while towing.


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Hi TheSharkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If towing with a Toyota Tundra, make sure it's a 07-up with a 5.7. The 06-down will do it but don't recommend it. The 07-up is a totally different truck.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

D1Boz said:


> Hi TheSharkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If towing with a Toyota Tundra, make sure it's a 07-up with a 5.7. The 06-down will do it but don't recommend it. The 07-up is a totally different truck.
[/quote]

On the other hand, I wouldn't have a problem pulling it with my '01 Tundra. Of course, your thoughts may vary...

Reverie


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

Reverie said:


> Hi TheSharkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If towing with a Toyota Tundra, make sure it's a 07-up with a 5.7. The 06-down will do it but don't recommend it. The 07-up is a totally different truck.
[/quote]

On the other hand, I wouldn't have a problem pulling it with my '01 Tundra. Of course, your thoughts may vary...

Reverie
[/quote]

Like I said, It will do it because I towed our 27RSDS with a 06 4.7 Tundra and it did fine but I can tell you from experience, The 07-up with 5.7 is Night and Day from the 06-down. I'm like you though, I know what our Toys are capable of.









If your looking for an SUV, check out a new Toyota Sequoia.


----------



## TheSharkey (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

Thanks for your responses. Lot's of good advice here. We are looking to purchase a TV in the fall and you've given us the info needed to make the right choice!

Thanks!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

If you are looking an SUV, I'd be looking at 3/4 ton Suburbans, Yukon XL's or Excursions.

-CC


----------

